# Photo accident - DOH!



## txbatons (Aug 1, 2007)

Must. Be. More. Careful.  

I know nobody has ever done this, but I was walking over to take a new pic of a pen and the pen became possessed and flew out of my hand, tumbling along the driveway. Couldn't be the cheap pen that was dropped! And what a horrible sound!

It's difficult to see in this photo, but not difficult to see in person. Nor the scrapes along the side or the scratch on the end.  

This one goes to the front of the "pen that I carry with me" line.


----------



## gerryr (Aug 1, 2007)

My question is what were you doing in driveway with the pen if you were going to photograph it.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 1, 2007)

I made a trustone pen pencil set for my wife. Finished them up and they looked beautiful. I walked them back to the house then, not paying attention, I dropped one of them. It wasn't on pavment, but in rocky dirt. And it took 2 little chips out of it. I was crushed. I polished it up, hoping that the wife won't notice. I handed them to her and guess what the first thing she said?................ Yep!


----------

